# Tosa´s 8th month!



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Tosa now at 8 months old. Next month he might start his RCI training.





































Check out this video of him at the park!

YouTube - Tosa at 8 months


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Cute pics.! He's getting so big!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Man! I wanna see one of these BRT's in real life!! Tosa is such a handsome boy. Growing like a weed. :becky:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

"Growing like a weed" is a good sentence to discribe his groth!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Incredibly handsome!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> Incredibly handsome!


Just like your dogs!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Man! I wanna see one of these BRT's in real life!!


You and Sara need to get together... :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You and Sara need to get together... :wink:


I'm game! Next time I'm up in Western Washington expect a visit from Duncan and I. :wave:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tosa is very handsome!


----------

